# Best methods for attaching post to concrete slab?



## Chris

Can someone recommend the best (most favored and strongest)
method of attaching posts to concrete slab. Looking for solidify all of my ideas for my building. Posts are going to be either 4x6 or 6x6 posts. Attach post supports to slab or before pouring slab leave anchor bolts in to attach support? Ideas and tips appreciated. Thanks

Building is going to be 24'x36' --- posts every 12' feet with 2x8x12 top plates secured into notched posts. 

Andy


----------



## johnray13

Have you considered lolly columns?


----------



## Argee

Well because there is no lateral weight, a couple of angle brackets should do the job.


----------



## Chris

Probably going with post anchor brackets attached to slab with tapcons --- Hopefully this will be enough... remember when the walls are up --- there will be considerable lateral wind resistance to counter and being in a relatively high-wind (hurricane zone) ---
I just want to make certain everything is secure enough.

Thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Probably going with post anchor brackets attached to slab with tapcons --- Hopefully this will be enough... remember when the walls are up --- there will be considerable lateral wind resistance to counter and being in a relatively high-wind (hurricane zone) ---
> I just want to make certain everything is secure enough.
> 
> Thanks *


Will Tapcons be strong enough? Im my aera they seem to always sink a "J" bolt on the concreat, and bolt the plate,collom, post, whatever to that.


----------



## Stewart

If the slab is existing I would go with tapcons. J bolts are put in the slab as it is poured. I have seen bigger anchor bolt type things, but have no clue what they are called. You drill like a 1/2" hole in the concrete with a carbide bit and hammer this bolt/wedge type thing in and then tighten it up with a ratchet or wrench. Sorry I dont know what they are called. I would go with a couple of the bigger tapcons.


----------

